# Pope Francis Smacks Woman's Hand To Free Himself From Her Grip



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 1, 2020)

CNN)Pope Francis was happily greeting children and pilgrims in St. Peter's Square on Tuesday when he slapped a woman's hand to free himself.

The pope was making his way to the Nativity scene at the center of Vatican City.
As he walked away from the crowd, a woman grabbed his hand and yanked him toward her, video shows.
He became visibly upset and began slapping the woman's hand in an attempt to free himself from her grip, and he briefly shouted at the woman.


Prior to the incident, the woman had made a sign of the cross. She addressed the 83-year-old pope as she took his hand but it's unclear what she was trying to tell him.
CNN's Livia Borghese and Sugam Pokharel contributed to this report.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 1, 2020)

That wasn’t that bad I thought from the title he was going WWF on a lady.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't blame him. You shouldn't grab people like that just because you're excited or deranged.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 1, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> I don't blame him. You shouldn't grab people like that just because you're excited or deranged.


And he’s old too. That probably hurt his shoulder.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 1, 2020)

She yanked his hand and wouldn't let go. I would have slapped her hand too.


----------



## Laela (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, he did apologize..she seemed  obsessed..I wonder  what she was saying to him?


----------



## Dellas (Jan 1, 2020)

I like this Pope!


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 1, 2020)

Dellas said:


> I like this Pope!



Exactly! I knew exactly who was going to do it before she did it because she had that crazy look in her eyes. Are people trying to make this into something? #teampopefrancis


----------



## RUBY (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't know why I'm laughing so much after watching the video and reading the comments but at the end of the day the Pope is human.

I do feel bad for the woman though, she might have been desperate and was counting on touching him and interacting with him for a reason. She saw her chance and grabbed it literally and figuratively lol. I hope her faith sees her through.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 1, 2020)

^^^ Well hopefully that smack brought her back to reality. Bless her


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 1, 2020)

She wanted to touch the hem of his garment


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 1, 2020)

Aw I don't blame the Pope and I feel bad for the woman. He came so close to her but she didn't get to touch him like everyone else. It's like being next in line for something you want so badly and then they come out and say sold out  She shouldn't have yanked him like that though or tried to hold on when he told her to let go. The smack on the hand was warranted and he did it more like he was swatting a child so this wasn't bad at all.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 2, 2020)

Run up and get done up! She was wrong. You dont pull on anybody like that without getting "feedback"


----------



## Maguerite (Jan 4, 2020)

Crazy woman. Why yank his arm & shoulder like that? She could have hurt him, elderly people often have joint issues, she could have caused some damage there. He looked as if in pain when she yanked him & responded like any one- with annoyance. She deserved every bit of that smack & more.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 4, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> She wanted to touch the hem of his garment


Yoooo! This just took me out!!


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2020)

LOL @ "feedback"




discodumpling said:


> Run up and get done up! She was wrong. You dont pull on anybody like that without getting "feedback"


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone knows what she’s saying? She seemed desperate. I knew who was going to grab him, cause she was practically foaming at the mouth for her turn. Definitely shouldn’t have grabbed him like that. The slap on the hand for her to release him was understandable and warranted.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 8, 2020)

Jesus was beating people right? This shouldn’t be surprising


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

IslandMummy said:


> Jesus was beating people right? This shouldn’t be surprising



Jesus flipped/ knocked over a table at the temple, because they were gambling/selling items, He didn't beat anyone.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 11, 2020)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Jesus flipped/ knocked over a table at the temple, because they were gambling/selling items, He didn't beat anyone.


Ah good to know. Couldn’t remember what was being depicted in the picture.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 11, 2020)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Jesus flipped/ knocked over a table at the temple, because they were gambling/selling items, He didn't beat anyone.


I thought he drove them out the temple with whips too?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 11, 2020)

She seems deranged. I would have bitten her too for good measure. #teamextra


----------

